# London to Amsterdam



## opus (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I am in need for some advice as i am totaly im the dark. 

I have been offered a job in Amsterdam with a place to live so is it a nice place to live? also and i need some information on the do's & dont's on relocationg, i,e, cost of living, tax law's, working law's and how it would work with bank account's. 

Basicly any help and advice would be fantastic 

Look forward to your input,

Thanks 

Opus


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I used the forum search function (first blackl bar, a little to the right of center) and found this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/rest-world-expat-forum/1254-cost-living-netherlands.html

There may be others that you would want to read, too. Try posting in the Rest of the World forum down at the bottom of the country list.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Amsterdam is one of my favorite cities, so I'd say you have a good deal here. Of course alot will depend on your specific offer, whether you're on an expat plan or local payroll and your own preferences as far as where and how to live.

One big advantage - the Dutch government puts nearly all of its information online in English as well as in Dutch so you should be able to find out about taxes and working laws in (great!) detail with a few hours online. (Like all legalese, not a fun read - but very handy while you're learning the local language.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## steamnsteve (Jun 18, 2008)

> Welcome to the forum! I used the forum search function (first blackl bar, a little to the right of center) and found this thread:
> 
> Cost of Living in the Netherlands


thanks for the great link!




> ..... cost of living, tax law's, working law's and how it would work with bank account's.


are you an EU citizen or did you just live in London? bank account is no problem, if you allready have one within the EU


----------



## opus (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Thank you for a warm welcome and thatks for the replys, its a big help.

steamnsteve,
I am born and bread in the uk just need to know if i will need to change banks or is it still ok to have the same one in that i am with in the uk?

Opus


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you going to be working for a UK company or one in the Netherlands? Paid in GBP or EUR? A company in the Netherlands is going to want to deposit your pay in a local bank, I think. Usually you need to have an account in the country where you are living, especially since so many things are handled by debiting your bank account.


----------



## opus (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi synthia,

Right this is a hard one to tell the company is a German one but has offices all over europe. I work for a sister comany of theres in the UK. I have been told that i will be on a Uk contract for the first year to see if the roll suits me so i think i will be payed in GBP..

Hope you are enjoying your travels.

Opus


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

opus said:


> I am born and bread in the uk just need to know if i will need to change banks or is it still ok to have the same one in that i am with in the uk?


There's nothing to say that you have to close any bank account you have in the UK, but for living in Amsterdam you'll probably find it more convenient to have a Dutch bank account, too. The Dutch make great use of their cash cards and bank cards and are very close to having a "cashless society" for most things these days. (Or so my Dutch friend tells me.)

You'll probably want a Dutch bank account simply for the convenience - but don't close your UK account.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

